# Homemade Creations >  Homemade Nunchucks

## DIYTheArtofWood

No ninja is complete without his tools, and if you have a little Ninja in your life, why not save money, skip buying expensive store bough nunchucks and instead make your own! This project is a great weekend father-son woodworking project for the karate kid in your life. Check out the how to video below and enjoy!

----------

